# PTSB APPEAL



## Lauren 5 (10 Jan 2017)

Has any one being successful with appealing against PTSB, it's gone very quiet


----------



## Wardy7 (10 Jan 2017)

Hasn't it just!!


----------



## Freshstart (10 Jan 2017)

I'd be keen to hear on what basis appeals have been upheld or rejected. Most likely in cases where people had success they was an error of some sort on PTSB part and there's black and white clear cut proof. Everyone is getting the 2 fingers.


----------



## Lauren 5 (10 Jan 2017)

Ye I would be interested 2,


----------

